# Problemilla tonto con proteus 7.7 sp2



## Manunet (Jul 6, 2010)

Hola a todos, llevo un tiempecillo peleandome con el proteus y me dío por utilizar lineas de buses para aclarar un poco el esquema, en realidad lo que quiero es hacer lo siguiente:

Tengo un DAC_10, en el cual las entradas digitales están en un bus, coloco 10 "logicstates" y los uno con "wires" normales al bus, luego añado el "label" a cada línea, D0, D1, D2... y pruebo, y nada, a la salida me dá 0v o nivel bajo, en cambio, hay un modelo, el dac_8 que no trae bus en la linea digital y hago la misma prueba y si que funciona, supongo que lo del añadir un "label" a las lineas normales no es suficiente.

No sé si me he explicado bien, el tema es que tengo un circuito en mente y voy aprendiendo sobre la marcha y aquí me he quedado estancado.

¿Como uno unas lineas normales a un bus?

Adjunto el esquema para mayor aclaración.

Saludos!


----------



## ByAxel (Jul 6, 2010)

Hola Manunet:
Esta claro que te falta poner el "label" al bus;
según tu ejemplo le faltaría el "D[0..9]" en el bus.

Y lee el "Help" del ISIS que ahí está todo.

Saludos.


----------



## narcisolara_21 (Jul 6, 2010)

Correcto!!..   Lee la ayuda.. De todas manera ahí lo modifiqué


----------



## Manunet (Jul 7, 2010)

Hola y gracias por responder, estuve leyendo la ayuda del isis pero no entendía bien como había que ponerlo ya que el DAC_10, en los pin de entrada ya viene etiquetado como D[0..9], he ahí mi confusión.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Jadacuor (Jul 7, 2010)

¿ya salio el proteus 7.7?


----------



## ByAxel (Jul 7, 2010)

jairo cuero dijo:


> ¿ya salio el proteus 7.7?


Si, ya está disponible el 7.7 SP2



Manunet dijo:


> Hola y gracias por responder, estuve leyendo la ayuda del isis pero no entendía bien como había que ponerlo ya que el DAC_10, en los pin de entrada ya viene etiquetado como D[0..9], he ahí mi confusión.


Si, eso es un poco confuso pero las reglas del ISIS son bien claras, por lo tanto según el caso que pones que es un bus conectado al bus de un chip, este debe ser etiquetado.
El caso es similar cuando usas sub-circuitos y usas solo buses para unir los pines.

Saludos.


----------



## Manunet (Jul 7, 2010)

Muchas gracias a todos, la verdad es que te pones a montar un circuito con todo en mente y te topas con una chorrada de este calibre y te dán ganas de tirar el ordenador por la ventana.. jejee

Otra "preguntonta"...
De vez en cuando utilizo Livewire ( o PcbWizard ) y ahí hay una opción en la simulación que es que cuando metes la "oreja" te explota el componente, si, literalmente te explota en el simulador, por ejemplo conectando una bombilla de 6v a una batería de 12v, la pregunta es que si en proteus hay algo parecido que te avise que has metido la pata en algún componente o tienes algún corto en alguna parte del circuito, he estado buscando en las opciones y en la ayuda y no he encontrado nada, no sé si es que no he sabido buscar o es que no tiene.
Esto viene a que monté un atenuador de luz en livewire y estuve probando varias capacidades de resistencias y capacitores para acortar un poco el tiempo de iluminación y de vez en cuando el mosfet explotaba y el livewire me decía que se calentaba mucho, lo pasé al proteus porque al transferir el esquema del livewire al pcbwizar resulta que el mosfet tiene mal las patillas y en proteus al especificar el modelo ( irf820 ) salía bien y preparado para el "planchado". Por eso me gustaría dejar el livewire para circuitos básicos y el proteus para cosas más serías pero me haría falta un avisador de "orejadas" jejeje.

Saludos!

P.D.: Carlos, yo tengo el proteus 7.7 sp2 desde hace un par de semanas y vá fino , fino.


----------



## ByAxel (Jul 7, 2010)

Manunet dijo:


> proteus con avisador de "orejadas"


No, el proteus no tiene esa clase de efectos, asi que nos tenemos que valer del resto de herramientas para que el cálculo/diseño del circuito sea equivalente al real (por lo menos en un 80%).
Algo más: 
> En "System", opción "Set simulator options.." están los parámetros de simulación globales.
> Cada componente capaz de simular tiene una opción en sus propiedades que dice "Edit all properties as text", al activar aparece las propiedades del componente en texto las cuales se puede editar e incluso agregar nuevas líneas pero no estoy muy seguro del tipo de sintaxis (creo que es el script pero parece algo modificado)...
> Usar script no es muy atractivo para aquellos que solo se fían de dar clic's para que la simulación funcione pero es algo avanzado que incluso vía texto se pueden controlar los componentes...; El proteus tiene algo de info en su "Help", incluso algunos ejemplos que los encuentras en la carpeta "Generator Scripts", pero hace falta algún tipo de manual que para esto no e visto.

Bueno, igual sigue siendo un buen simulador y para circuitos análogos usa otro como el Multisim.

Saludos.


----------



## Manunet (Jul 8, 2010)

Muchas gracias Carlos, estuve probando el Multisim 10 pero no me convence. Veo mucho más sencillo el proteus.
Yo suelo utilizar Proteus, Pic Simulator Ide y LiveWire.
Es una pena que el proteus no tenga esa opción y para poder ver algún fallo tengo que llenar el esquema de "voltage probe" y con los datasheets de los componentes en mano comprobar que todos están dentro de los parámetros.

Utilizo estos programas porque he entrado de lleno en el mundo digital, no sabía que era tan fácil programar los pic's hasta que monté una pequeña alarma para mi casa.

Muchas gracias y saludos!


----------

